

First official HTML5 tests topped by...Microsoft - kenjackson
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/01/w3c_html5_conformance_tests/

======
stevelosh

        The tests do not yet cover web workers, the file API,
        local storage, or other aspects of the spec.
    

So IE9 is the leader of the pack in a test that doesn't test the features it's
missing?

The fact that I'm _still_ surprised that IE leads even in this horrible "test"
shows how little faith I have in Microsoft's browser-making skills.

Here's a fairer comparison: <http://findmebyip.com/litmus/>

~~~
kenjackson
I have no idea who findmebyip is. While the w3c tests aren't complete, I
wouldn't say they're not fair. It's not like MS owns them, or even remotely
controls them to the degree that Apple or Google do.

The problem with some arbitrary org is you don't know what their agenda is.
For example ACID3 was a test largely cherry-picked to hit items that IE wasn't
doing well in. Not a general test suite.

So is findmebyip a good test suite? I don't know. But until then I'm fine
looking at the w3c.

------
colanderman
What does "No Result" mean? It doesn't seem to be explained on any of the
linked pages, and makes no intuitive sense to me.

~~~
kenjackson
Good question. The only thing I could think is if a test requires some other
test to complete, but since the other didn't pass, it blocked this test from
being run...

A complete guess on my part.

------
twymer
Sadly we will all still be held back in using HTML5 by Microsoft's previous
attempts at a browser.

